# Lake Oconee Scores



## Big John (May 10, 2009)

I wanted to Thank you all for coming out and shooting with us
We had a good group 77 shooters 

Be sure to come back next time.

Don't forget May 30th with Michael Waddell and TBone.


The names in red did not Qualify Sorry




JR EAGLE 

Ansleigh	Wilk	173	


EAGLE 

Hagen	Stackpole	190	1
Luke	Higgon	157	
John David	Elgar	117	
Brittnay	Chandler	101	

Sr EAGLE 

Corey	Wright	200	4
Grant	Crane	191	1
Wesley	Meadows	144	1
George	Meadows	122	0

YOUTH 

Zach	Hembree	194	3
Kevin	Skinner	187	2
Clayton	Gasaway	181	3
Daniel	Baird	178	2


Y ADULT 

Hunter	Bass	199	9
Curtis	Southwell	191	2
Mathew		158	2

TRADITIONAL	 

David	Stephens	93	
Dustin	Stephens	75	
David	Stephens	41	

BOW NOVICE 

Matt	Sowell	206	5
Chris	Buchannan	198	7
Jason	Lowe	198	4
Steve	Crane	198	3
Roger	Davis	198	2
John	Chandler	196	3
Geoffrey	Wilk	194	5
Robert	Sowell	190	2
Josh	Harper	188	0
Scott	Ford	186	
J.C.	Gibson	184	3
Leonard	Harper	182	1
Scott	Hindman	179	
Pat	Etheridge	173	3
Joe	Baker	172	2

W .HUNTER 

Kathy	Walters	85	

HUNTER 

Scott	Wright	202	3
Jonathon	Greene	198	5
Jody	Miller	193	1
Kenneth	Skinner	189	2
Robbie	Hilsman	188	1
Tommy	Jenkins	187	1

OPEN C 

Sandy	Sellers	210	8
Sean	Peacock	210	6
Charles	Clifton	204	3
Stacey	Campbell	196	3
Buck	Ammons	189	2
Derren	Meadows	188	1
David	Alligood	188	2
Mark 	Lovett	182	2
Dennis	Selby	179	3
Nick	Mock	174	2
Greg	Meadows	133	0

W OPEN 

Nancy	Harper		


OPEN B 

Paul	Jones	200	8
Michael	Cain	198	4
Ezna	Alleyme	198	2
David	Owens	195	2
Charles	Cumber	193	2
Corey	Bryant	189	3
K.Scott	Stone	189	2
Robert	Brooks	187	
Ron	Davis	163	


OPEN A 

Craig	Davis	200	5
David 	Smith	188	1
Butch	Parkman	188	4
Roger	Tennant	187	3


SENIOR 

Bryan	Carroll	190	0
Lewis	Ford	175	6


UNLIMITED	 


Brain	Smith	177	2
Jon	Cannon	160	0

PRO 

Danyale	McDonel	185	4


----------



## abhunter (May 10, 2009)

What happened Young Gunna?



BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## whiz (May 10, 2009)

had fun .next time . bring woman .


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 10, 2009)

im graduating on may 30..... i might be able to...... naw no way ill make it


----------



## alligood729 (May 10, 2009)

Good shootin matt! Oh yeah, you clean up pretty nice for prom nite too!!!
Congratulations to Paul Jones too!!! Glad to see you back in the saddle!


----------



## billyblob (May 10, 2009)

congrats matt !


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 10, 2009)

thanks BB


----------



## hayseedpaddy (May 10, 2009)

*Matt*

Good shooting Matt!


----------



## Hunterrs (May 10, 2009)

Y'all just call him George Jefferson.  Congratulations son.  Here he is singing it:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vieMbhmwNd0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vieMbhmwNd0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## trykon7 (May 11, 2009)

abhunter said:


> What happened Young Gunna?
> 
> 
> 
> BOWHUNTERS FOREVER



    He choked!!!!!!!  I think all this good shooting he's been talking about is on pc archery...  Cause he sure is behind the keyboard alot.....


----------



## young gunna (May 11, 2009)

Oh Really? OK What was yalls score?


----------



## Silver Mallard (May 11, 2009)

Great shooting Matt!!!!!!!


----------



## SBlackburn (May 11, 2009)

Don't forget May 30th with Michael Waddell and TBone.[/SIZE]


I would REALLY like to attend and I know several others that would.  However, this is the weekend of the ASA PRO/AM in Kentucky.  Can you get these guys back at some point other than a ASA weekend?


----------



## waits (May 11, 2009)

*Way to go Matt*

Great shooting Matt.


----------



## trykon7 (May 11, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Oh Really? OK What was yalls score?



    Not sure about abhunter's but mine was 203 at banks county which is our circuit shoot...  Sorry we couldn't make it to Lake Oconee..


----------



## young gunna (May 11, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> Not sure about abhunter's but mine was 203 at banks county which is our circuit shoot...  Sorry we couldn't make it to Lake Oconee..



Ok well whenever we show at the same place we will compare scores and talk. Until then shut your trap lil man!


----------



## trykon7 (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black!!!!!  I noticed you didn't show at Amicalola last Sunday!!!!


----------



## fatboy BA (May 11, 2009)

Congrats Matt good shooting bud.


----------



## Big John (May 11, 2009)

SBlackburn said:


> I would REALLY like to attend and I know several others that would.  However, this is the weekend of the ASA PRO/AM in Kentucky.  Can you get these guys back at some point other than a ASA weekend?



It was the date we could get sorry about that "I too wanted to go to Kentucky" You know how that goes.


----------

